# HELP! My dog is coughing a LOT!



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

I would pay the vet a visit. It sounds similar to when my dogs had kennel cough. The incubation period from when you picked her up from boarding is about right too.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Sounds like Kennel Cough to me, too. Did she have her Bordetella vaccine at least a month before boarding?


----------



## ABGG (Jan 27, 2013)

*HELP! My dog is coughing!*



Ellyisme said:


> I would pay the vet a visit. It sounds similar to when my dogs had kennel cough. The incubation period from when you picked her up from boarding is about right too.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks Ellyisme!


----------



## ABGG (Jan 27, 2013)

outwest said:


> Sounds like Kennel Cough to me, too. Did she have her Bordetella vaccine at least a month before boarding?


No she hasn't had her bordetella vaccine.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Well, likely kennel cough then. Kennel cough is easy to treat, but she does need a visit to the vets and some medication. It lasts about 10 days after the medication starts. Maybe they won't charge you since she got it there. 

btw: I have never heard of a boarding kennel that didn't require a Bordetella vaccine!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kennel_cough


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Definitely sounds like kennel cough. We just finished a round of here at our house. Our vet doesn't give the Bordatella vaccine routinely (although I may talk to him about giving it to Lily when I take them in for the heart worm test (we give a medication holiday over the winter)). She goes lots of places (had her crate in near a bunch of dogs I didn't know too well 2 weekends ago, not to my liking, but stuck). We never board our dogs (someone comes into our house when we are away), nor do they go to doggy day care or dog parks. 

Anyway the cough you describe sounds just like what Lily had starting Sunday night last weekend. She is now on her 6th day of baytril and responding very well. Peeves started coughing Wednesday and has been on baytril since then and is also already lots better. Nobody coughed at all last night and the only wheezing bit of a cough that either dog is doing now is after exertion, so we are still trying to keep them quiet (even though they want to play since they feel so much better).


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Definitely kennel cough I think. When I got Billy my spoo he got kennel cough after I had him a few days and my breeder rang me to tell me some of her dogs had got it, it is a dry hacking cough and they sound like they want to be sick. It's important to rest them as exercise makes it worse. My vet said they don't usually treat with antibiotics anymore as it usually goes on it's own in a young healthy dog. My breeder gave me some homeopathic tablets for kennel cough,it lasted about five days. Billy and my mini Tia were both given the kennel cough vaccine before they went into kennels before Xmas,they had to have it to go in.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Keep in mind that Bordatella is simply a bug that affects dogs and not humans. We get 'colds'... they get Kennel Cough. 

Vaccinating against Bordatella is abt as effective as vaccinating us against the common cold. We could... for a specific cold bug... but not for all. So we could easily be immune to one... but not the rest of the bugs floating around. 

Do u know if vets vaccinate against specific, maybe local strains of Bordatella, O/W? Tonka has never had one.


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

I have treated Shasta's cough with 1 tsp honey, 1 tsp lemon juice heated with little hot water, add 3 drops food grade hydrogen peroxide and 1/2 tsp coconut oil. Mix well. I gave her small amounts throughout the day and noticed a difference right away.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Countryboy, based on my knowledge and my conversation with my vet I think you are on target about kennel cough being rather like getting a cold. The risky cases are those in very young puppies and older dogs/dogs with chronic health issues. Then it can progress to a pneumonia, but again, if properly treated in a healthy adolescent or adult dog it isn't too much of a problem other than having to keep your dog(s) isolated from other dogs until after they stop coughing. That has been the hard part for us this week, since it has meant staying away from training classes.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Just a bit of info on kennel cough...:nurse:Hope things resolved quickly. Just remember if it's KC, it is highly contagious to other dogs.:clover:






Other thoughts...
Why Is My Dog Coughing?


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

My guys got kennel cough a couple of years ago. Their whole circle of doggie friends got exposed via a rescue who skipped quarantine. :bomb: Due to a miscommunication I thought both my guys had been vaccinated. As it turned out, Snarky hadn't. Pogo coughed for about half a day; his vaccination reduced the impact but didn't protect him completely. Snarky coughed for a week or so. Neither dog stopped eating or slowed down much. It wasn't a big deal for them, apart from not being able to go on walks while they were still contagious.


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

That's good it's improving. In a healthy dog it's no more serious than a cold in humans,it usually sounds worse than it is. I agree with country boy about the vaccination being a bit hit or miss but our kennels won't take them without them being vaccinated against it. I still think home remedies are the best way to go. Hope Shasta soon gets better.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

My friend just got a new choco lab puppy and took him for his vaccines. The little guy actually got KC from the vaccine, because about 3/5 days later, she said he sounded like he had a cold. She took him to the vet and he has KC. So, now he's in quarantine (just at home with her and their older dog).


----------

